# IP-Telefonie: Mit DSL-Flat Festnetzanschluss sparen



## StanleyK (16. März 2004)

Folgendes: Habe an meinem Studienort eine Zweitwohnung. Jetzt brauche ich da Internet und Festnetzanschluss. Wollte ISDN-Anschluss beantragen dafür. Jetzt habe ich was von IP-Telefonie und dafür vorgesehenen Telefonen gehört. Das Telefon lässt sich am DSL-Anschluss (Flat) über einen Router anschließen und kann, so angeschlossen, einen vollwertigen Telefonanschluss ersetzen. Habe im Netz aber bisher wenig darüber gefunden.

Meine Fragen: 
1.) Kann ich überhaupt einen DSL-Anschluss ohne Festnetzanschluss beantragen? Wenn ja, wo? Bei der Telekom gehts nicht. 
>Hintergrund: ISDN und DSL zusammen wird mir im Monat zu teuer. 

2.) Welche Hardware brauche ich dazu? Router mit 2 Netzwerkanschlüssen (1x PC, 1x Telefon), ein spezielles Telefon  - welches?, PC. Ist das ok?

Vorschläge bez. der Hardware sind erwünscht!


Alternativ dazu: In meiner Hauptwohnung habe ich bald DSL. Kann ich, falls das mit dem DSL in der Zweitwohnung nicht hinhaut und ich dort nur ISDN habe, über die beiden ISDN-Leitungen  z.B. mit Net-Meeting eine Bildtelefonie betreiben. Oder wird das zu ruckelig? 

Über Eure Hilfe freue ich mich! Gruss!



Nachbearbeitung: Habe jetzt einige Sachen gefunden, aber ohne Festnetzanschluß geht das wohl nur in Ballungsgebieten, scheint mir. 
Freenet bietet was ganz gutes an, allerdings brauche ich dann erstmal einen Festnetzanschluss sowie den T-DSL-Anschluss. Mal schauen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrungen hier posten.


----------

